# Software update skipped?



## Wchowe (Apr 13, 2021)

I am driving a 2021 M3 SR+. I wasnt getting updates for a while. I changed my wifi selection several times and finally got the 2022.40.4.1 to load. My previous software is 2022.36.20. I dont have the software that allows remote viewing using the app and the onboard cameras. How do i resolve this? 
Thanks Bill


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The Only thing that you can do is to make sure that the car has Internet access, although I don't believe that it is required to get notification that an update is available. 
The car will let you know if an update is available and that's all that you can do. 
Not all cars get the same updates. It is very possible that two identical cars with the same owner will have different updates. 

Just sit back and wait. 

Also make sure that you update the app on your phone. It is possible that the app is not updating for some reason. Go to the app store and check the status


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wchowe said:


> My previous software is 2022.36.20.


That is an FSD Beta build.
Are you signed up for FSD Beta? If not, then you might be remembering the software version incorrectly.



> ... finally got the 2022.40.4.1 to load.
> 
> 
> > That is NOT an FSD Beta build.
> ...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wchowe said:


> I dont have the software that allows remote viewing using the app and the onboard cameras.


That feature was added over a year ago (for U.S. cars), in the 2021.36 series of software (note: 2021, not 2022).
Two things to check:

Did you enable this feature within the car?
Does your car have Premium Connectivity?



garsh said:


> *Sentry Mode Live Camera Access*​You can now remotely view your car's surroundings when parked to confirm the safety of your environment before returning to your car. Live Camera is end-to-end encrypted and cannot be accessed by Tesla. To enable or disable, tap Controls > Safety & Security.​Note: This feature requires iOS mobile app version 4.2.1 or higher, and Premium Connectivity.​


----------

